# Sexagésimo aniversario del lanzamiento del Sputnik I.



## krlosss (Oct 4, 2017)

Hoy es el aniversario número 60 del lanzamiento, por parte de la antigua U.R.S.S. del satélite artificial Sputnik I, en el marco de la Guerra Fría

Las consecuencias para la tecnología espacial, las telecomunicaciones y las matemáticas aplicadas fueron enormes. Aún hoy muchos de sus primitivos desarrollos exitosos siguen empleándose.

Les dejo un link, aparecido en el diario El País, donde se evocan algunas de las vicisitudes en su diseño y el por qué de su desarrollo, de origen militar:

https://elpais.com/elpais/2017/09/27/ciencia/1506524816_036549.html

Una curiosidad: prácticamente carecía de instrumentación científica, sólo un par de transmisores HF, valvulares, de 1 Watt de salida, en las bandas de 15 y 7,5 metros y baterías plata-zinc.
No obstante. la esfera estaba rellena de nitrógeno líquido para que , en caso de impactar con un micro meteorito, el diferencial de presión interna causara una baja de temperatura en el transmisor, desplazando su FO central, y los receptores en Tierra perdieran la señal.
En tal caso, los radioaficionados en Tierra, debían bajar 50 KHz la sintonía, para seguir escuchando el famoso "beep...beep...beep":






Afortunadamente no sucedió porque probablemente se hubiera desintegrado. 
Suerte de principiantes...

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

Ese satelite(sonda) marco un antes y un después, una nueva era había comenzado.
también marco un triunfo político en el marco de la guerra fría ya que intento de poner en órbita un aparato similar por parte de USA llevado a cabo por la marina termino en un rotundo fracaso.
Los Rusos apoyados por los cientificos que secundaron a Von Braun tuvieron éxito, los yankis por su escepticismo teniendolo a Von Braun no quisieron que particpara, pero el fracaso ante la plana mayor le habrió las  puertas y dio origen a una nueva era, al permitirsele al científico alemán que liderara estas cuestiones  con todo su conocimiento.
Desesperados lo convocaron, el habia estado construyendo en secreto el portador y ya lo tenia listo
El fallido intento ocurrio el 6 de diciembre de 1957 por parte de la marina cuando el Vanguard 1 estallo en la plataforma de lanzamiento, la prensa lo bautixo "kaputnik" recien el 31 de enero de 1958  y con un impulsor diseñado y construido por Von Braun usa pone en orbita su primer satelite, el "Explorer uno"
Pero el 3 de noviembre de 1958, tres días antes del fracaso yanqui, y casi un mes despues del exito des sputnik1, la URSS lanza el Sputnik 2 que llevo al espacio a la famosa perra Laika al espacio exterior...

La carrera espacial había comenzado...
Anecdota:
En los circos rusos que recorrian el mundo aparecia un payaso con un globo y de pronto estallaba y se desdibuajaba la cara de felicidad en pos de una muy triste, y otro le preguntaba ¿Que fue eso? y le respondia: "El satelite de los yanquis" cosa que producia gran hilaridad...






El estallido del Vanguard


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2017)

Hola a todos ya  ouir decir que la frequenzia transmitida por lo Sputinik era de 108Mhz  

Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

Según la información que poseo tenia dos transmisores uns de 20.007Mhz y otro de 40.002Mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Según la información que poseo tenia dos transmisores uns de 20.007Mhz y otro de 40.002Mhz


Estuve investigando mejor lo que aclare e en realidad fueran los Norte Americanos que lanzaran lo Satelite "Vanguard" en esa frequenzia de 108Mhz.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## krlosss (Oct 4, 2017)

Hola estimado Daniel,

Si, como bien señala Pandacba 20 y 40 Mhz.
La tolerancia en el interior del satélite era inferior a +- 500 Hz, muy estable por la escasa deriva térmica de todo el conjunto.

 Eran un par de transmisores D-200, producidos por la contratista estatal soviética MOSKVA ELECTRONICS RESEARCH INSTITUTE, en sus instalaciones Novaya NII885, cuyo sitio era espiado por la CIA en aquellos  años.

En un documento desclasificado de la CIA, se puede ver el informe de imagenes de  su ubicación.

La radio usaba válvulas subminiatura:

http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_1j24b.html

http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_1j17b.html.

Fue desarrollada por Mikhail Borisenko, teniendo en cuenta la rotación balística del satélite (por eso las 4 antenas látigo) y cuantos más Ham radio del mundo captaran su radiobalizamiento, mejor. 

Una de las chapuza más geniales de la historia de la electrónica era la llave de encendido del transmisor "atada con alambre" literalmente al cuerpo del cohete, para que no empezara a transmitir antes del lanzamiento (Adoro a los rusos!)

Están por desclasificar el circuito en la administradora RosKosmos. Estar atentos.

PS: Dispongo del diagrama, pero ni harto de vino lo publico mientras esté clasificado... Hic. 

PS2: En http://www.collectspace.com/news/news-092507a.html#ten hay interesante memorabilia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2017)

Dice una lenda que los Norte Americanos gastaram mucha plata $$ para desahollar una caneta esferografica que funcionase a contento en la falta de gravidad (espacio) , ya los Rusos enpleyavan un sensillo lapis de grafite para registrar los datos obtenidos en la missión , jajajajajajajajaja.
Otra lenda dice que los Japonese si quedaron locos cuando discobriran que fue enpleyado madera como piso de una estación espacial que habian conprado de los Rusos , jajajajajajajajaja.
!La esplicación recebida de los Rusos es que la madera mui dificilmente si degrada en lo vacio perfecto, jajajajajajajajajaja !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

Krloss, no sera vino pero tal vez con un buen vodka largues esa información....


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 4, 2017)

¡Increíble! con un vatio de RF alcanza para transmitir desde la órbita terrestre a la tierra.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

Claro, no hay obstaculos en el medio......


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2017)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> ¡Increíble! con un vatio de RF alcanza para transmitir desde la órbita terrestre a la tierra.


Hola a todos , caro Don Gerson strauss pensas que es mucho? a titulo de conocimento hay Satelites  de conmunicaciónes Norte Americano en orbita geoestacionaria (36.000Km lejos) de uso esclusivo de las Fuerzaz Armadas que pueden sener acesados por un sensillo Handie Talk de 5W de salida en VHF alto (290MHz) 
Veer mejor lo que aclaro aca en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...rome..69i57.6039j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 , o https://www.google.com.br/search?bi...39k1j0i131k1j0i10k1j0i10i30k1.194.fvhYPn0V0QY o https://www.google.com.br/search?bi...j0i131k1j0i22i30k1j0i22i10i30k1.0.8MlfVu5Fwjg o https://www.google.com.br/search?bi...1j0i22i10i30k1j33i160k1j33i21k1.0.6TNxzhTlQi0
Incluso hay Piratas por todo el mundo que usan eses satelites de comunicaciones  para uso personal.  
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2017)

Limitaciones??? te equivocas, los rusos luego de la guerra se llevaron muchos científicos alemanes, entre esllos el equipo que trabajo al lado de Von Braun y tenían mucho pero mucho recursos, no te olvides que fue una potncia que le disputo la primacia a Estados Unidos, eso te parece un pais limitado???

Este no es el único satelite lanzado por nuestro país, existe el Victor
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%ADctor-1
http://www.lavoz.com.ar/blogs/aventura-satelite-victor
http://www.lanacion.com.ar/172658-ya-orbita-la-tierra-el-satelite-fabricado-en-cordoba

Pero antes en nuestro país en la decada del 60
más presisamente la noche del 23 de diciembre de 1969















			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Limitaciones??? te equivocas, los rusos luego de la guerra se llevaron muchos científicos alemanes, entre esllos el equipo que trabajo al lado de Von Braun y tenían mucho pero mucho recursos, no te olvides que fue una potncia que le disputo la primacia a Estados Unidos, eso te parece un pais limitado???
> 
> Este no es el único satelite lanzado por nuestro país, existe el Victor
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%ADctor-1
> ...



pero antes de Juan Belisario fue llevado al espacio


----------

